# 2nd Trimester Loss in need of hope



## elmum

We recently lost our baby girl at 17 weeks and 3 days. We have four older children who were all so excited for a baby sister and we thought we were in the safe zone to tell. Plus, I was definitely showing, so we couldn't help but tell people. Our baby girl died from Fetal Maternal Hemorrhage. We are told this can happen randomly and there is no other explanation. She didn't have any chromosomal abnormalities and had just suffered the FMH prior to my regular doctor check up. We are so devastated. We desperately wanted this baby. I would love to hear stories of other mums who have had successful pregnancies after 2nd trimester losses. We do want to try again when my body is healthy and recovered. I just turned 40, so we are not going to wait very long. Thank you.


----------



## Sinclair

When I was 18 I had a second trimester loss, they have no real reason to why any of it happened but my daughter at hydrops. We found out late and she was 18weeks when she passed away. That was in 2007, we didn't try again until 2013 which was more of a NTNP, our son was born in April 2014, throughout the pregnancy I saw a specialist.

I'm currently pregnant with our third whom is also due in April of 2018. I'm seeing a specialist with this one as well. My second pregnancy was perfectly fine, my son was a 9lb baby. This one.. I had some early bleeding but the baby is perfect.


----------



## HelenJane

I lost our girl at 16 weeks, no explination for it. The hospital could not find out why it happened. 

We went on to get pregnant 3 months after and everything went fine


----------



## elmum

Thank you, ladies.


----------

